# «Δεν υπάρχει σάλιο...» του Γκαζμέντ Καπλάνι από "τα Νέα"



## Elsa (Oct 14, 2008)

Έχει γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον!
_
*Δεν υπάρχει σάλιο...*
Του Γκαζμέντ Καπλάνι gazikap @gmail. com
ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΘΗΚΕ: 14 Οκτωβρίου 2008

Τώρα, με την οικονομική κρίση, ξεφυλλίζω εφημερίδες και εμπλουτίζω τις γλωσσικές γνώσεις μου. «Αποταμιεύω» εκφράσεις αργκό, σε διάφορες γλώσσες, που περιγράφουν την απενταρία. Άρχισα με την αγγλική έκφραση «in the red». Αυτολεξεί μετάφραση στα ελληνικά: «Στο κόκκινο». Στα ελληνικά, ίσως, παραπέμπει στον ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό του ΣΥΝ. Στα αγγλικά όμως σημαίνει ότι έχεις ξοδέψει περισσότερα χρήματα από αυτά που έχεις στον τραπεζικό σου λογαριασμό. Και η Αγγλία σήμερα έχει γεμίσει από ανθρώπους «στο κόκκινο». Πώς αλλάζουν οι καιροί. Τον περασμένο αιώνα το κόκκινο παρέπεμπε στην επανάσταση και την κομμουνιστική ουτοπία. Τώρα, στην Αγγλία τουλάχιστον, παραπέμπει στους οπαδούς της καταναλωτικής ουτοπίας. _

Η συνέχεια στα Νέα online


----------

